

Facebook Shared URL Count Check Out - varul
http://nscraps.com/Social-Networking/776-calculate-how-many-times-url-have-been-shared-facebook.htm

======
abava
check out this mashup also: <http://fbstat.linkstore.ru/>

------
kennywinker
cute hack. was fun until I ran out of urls for things I've made. :)

